
Virtual World Gold Rush? - gibsonf1
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/may2007/tc20070522_380944.htm?chan=technology_technology+index+page_top+stories
======
danteembermage
Exhibiting my ignorance: Is it possible to http something other than hypertext
markup language?

I ask because the 2D web is decentralized; if you dislike your hosting
arrangement, you can find another provider. That wouldn't be the case for
these virtual worlds; they're owned and operated by the parent company, so if
2nd life decided to up the price for holding real estate, you can't take your
virtual site elsewhere.

Now if there was a 3D browser, with a corresponding markup language, that
would be more like it. Defining what the elements would be though might be a
tricky problem () and would every browser installation have to have all of
them but this seems more likely than SBC putting their corporate headquarters
in a snowy landscape surrounded by sombrero-wearing penguins.

